

Why Americans Are the Weirdest People in the World - sampo
http://www.psmag.com/magazines/magazine-feature-story-magazines/joe-henrich-weird-ultimatum-game-shaking-up-psychology-economics-53135/

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7684650](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7684650)

